# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Dragon's Dream Yoga Workbook

## Zyangur

Hi! I decided that I wanted to start doing some form of meditation, probably in the morning when I wake up, and I remembered about this class here and thought it would be perfect. I like how version 3 is looking, so I'm going to go ahead and give that one a try  :smiley:

----------

